# New Puppies



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Carmen "Magic's First Kisses" had puppies this afternoon. Her first litter and had to have a c-section. The Xray showed all the puppies but one were breech. When they don't have their puppies on their own they don't know what to do when presented with these "things". So, now I am making sure they each get first colostrum and poop and pee. I hope as soon as she is feeling better she will get the hang of it. Any how here they are: 2 boys and 2 girls.
[attachment=39072:Carmen__...ies_Good.jpg]
[attachment=39073:Carmen__...mixed_up.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, they are just precious! :wub: 

I hope mommy gets the "hang of it" real soon - or you're gonna be busy for a long time!!!!!! :w00t: 

Poor thing, I hope she's feeling better quickly, she must be wondering - what the heck is going on here?!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, two boys and two girls........what more could you ask for..........they look wonderful and so healthy!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations Tina, they are beautiful :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope all goes well for you.there lovely puppies..suga had pups 6 weeks ago by c section.if y0u need any help .just let me know..i had to put the pups on suga every 2hours at first as she was not bonding..re the bags under my eyes,,and grey hairs i now have. :smheat: its all worth it though :wub: :wub: lol from jo.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What precious tiny little babies :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So cute. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope Mom and babies :wub: do well and Mom catches on quickly.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh they are adorable!! Can't wait to see them grow up. Congrats!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations!!! You must be in hog heaven, or maybe I should say puppy heaven. So cute!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations. :wub: The puppies are beautiful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: Congrats :wub: please post pictures as they grow, they are sooooo precious.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! How lucky you are to have such a nice litter! Can't wait to see pictures as they get bigger.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, they are so healthy looking and just downright cute as a button. I hope Mommy accepts them and you don't have to work so hard!!!!! Please keep us informed. Four is a lot for a maltese, she must be very healthy!!!! Good Luck and Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Carmen is catching on. She ate her liver and is feeling better. She is actually licking them now. Yeh!! She is a 1/2 sister to Megan the girl in my signature. She is a little bigger at 6 1/2 lbs. I can't wait to see how they come along. Tristan is the dad. Trying to bring in more pigment and a better front. 
Thank you all for your encouragement.


Tina


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Tina..What more could you ask for? 2 girls, 2 boys.. Congrats on your litter and I hope they turn out to be exactly what you're looking for. They look wonderful in the pictures!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What beautiful little babies. :wub: I'm getting puppy fever again. :smheat:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations! They are adorable! I hope the lil' Mama has a speedy recovery and bonds quickly to these little angels. I'd also love to see pictures as they grow. 

Angela


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ Jul 12 2008, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604197


> Carmen "Magic's First Kisses" had puppies this afternoon. Her first litter and had to have a c-section. The Xray showed all the puppies but one were breech. When they don't have their puppies on their own they don't know what to do when presented with these "things". So, now I am making sure they each get first colostrum and poop and pee. I hope as soon as she is feeling better she will get the hang of it. Any how here they are: 2 boys and 2 girls.
> [attachment=39072:Carmen__...ies_Good.jpg]
> [attachment=39073:Carmen__...mixed_up.jpg][/B]


Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures. I hope you have time to let us watch them grow! Thanks again!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats.they are so cute. :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats to you and Carmen, Tina!!!!!
Glad all is well now and we can't wait to watch the puppies grow. Looks like you will have some beauties.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!!what beauties :wub: Im having puppy fever :smheat:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Your pups are beautimous! :wub: 

Sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal to have to deal with, but it also sounds like you are well on the way to healthy beautiful pups with a healthy loving Mom! 

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## mcclynn1 (Jul 6, 2008)

How darling they are ! Lucky you having all that puppy breath in your house 


QUOTE (Tina @ Jul 12 2008, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604197


> Carmen "Magic's First Kisses" had puppies this afternoon. Her first litter and had to have a c-section. The Xray showed all the puppies but one were breech. When they don't have their puppies on their own they don't know what to do when presented with these "things". So, now I am making sure they each get first colostrum and poop and pee. I hope as soon as she is feeling better she will get the hang of it. Any how here they are: 2 boys and 2 girls.
> [attachment=39072:Carmen__...ies_Good.jpg]
> [attachment=39073:Carmen__...mixed_up.jpg][/B]


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

AWWW look at them! How precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats Tina!!! I hope we can have open eye pics in a few weeks. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats on the gorgeous puppies, Tina!!! You must be so thrilled you got 2 girls and 2 boys. Please keep us updated on the pups! I absolutely love watching puppies grow. :biggrin:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG, I have never seen them sooo little and sweet. I love the pink noses and feet. I want one when there ready, pleaseeeeeee...................... rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh Tina!! How wonderful - 4 babies!! I hope Carmen takes to being a mommy soon!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

They are adorable. Hope mom & babies are doing well! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Tina they are adorable. I am so sorry that mom had such a hard time with her first litter. How is she doing now? Has she came around and up to her motherly duties yet?? 

I will be thinking of you all. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tina, just checkin to see how everythings going, I'm glad mommy decided to except them. I am so anxious to watch them grow, if I lived close I would have to see them weekly  :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for all for comments. Carmen is doing great today with her puppies. She has the "hang" of it now. I will get pictures of her later. Again, thanks for the support.

Tina


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow! Four puppies. How awesome. They are just darling. Hope mommy feels better soon.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Congratulations to you and Mommie Carmen. They look good size, how big are they? Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad to hear mummy is doing so well now. Don't forget posting more pics of them growing up!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

So glad Carmen is doing ok, boy I didn't realize such a small mom would have 4 babies. Glad you finally got your girl pups. Will be checking for up dates on news how mom and babies are doing.
Linda :biggrin:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats to both you and Mommie Carmen on the new additions....sure are adorable....


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Up date on Carmen and her babies. I use an infra red light to keep the area where the puppies are warm. So there is a red tinge to her and the babies. Carmen looks content and the babes are clean and nursing.
[attachment=39136:Carmen_and_pups.png]


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, I just love puppies! I'm so happy Carmen is caring for her babies...what a good mommy! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats!!! OMG...those puppies are so precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Please keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Carmen looks to be a very good mommy, the pic is precious :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, Tina Carmen seems to be very content! I'm glad things worked out!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats Tina, Im so glad Carmen is doing good and her babies are beautiful!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awwwww, that is such a sweet shot of mommy and babies. :wub: :wub: Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

LOVE THOSE PUPPIES!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Thanks for the picture update.....we will expect more you know.... :biggrin:


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

They are the cutest!!! :wub: :wub: Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!!!
I cant wait to see the pictures of them as the grow bigger!!


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats to Mama Carmen! Anxious to see more pics of the sweet little angels :wub:


----------

